# Spammails an sehr spezielle Adresse - Gründe?



## Timster (17 Juni 2012)

Ich versuche Spam zu minimieren, in dem ich 1. fast ausschließlich E-Mail-Adressen über eigene Domains laufen lasse (bspw. _Meine-Domain.de_) und 2. für jede Online-Aktivität darauf aufbauend eine eigene E-Mail-Adresse verwende. Zum Beispiel: Wenn ich beim Onlineshop mit dem Namen _OnlineShop_ einkaufe und eine E-Mail-Adresse angeben muss (zum Anlegen eines eigenen Kontos oder für Bestätigungsmails etc.), dann verwende ich die Adresse _OnlineShop[at]Meine-Domain.de_. Das hat auch jahrelang fast hundertprozentig funktioniert. Seit einiger Zeit bekomme ich allerdings an eine dieser spezifischen Adressen Spam geschickt, und das mit zunehmender Tendenz. Ich selber habe unter Verwendung dieser Adresse nie eine Mail verschickt, lediglich einige bekommen.

Meine - eventuell naive - Frage in die Runde: Wie könnte das passiert sein?


----------



## Hippo (17 Juni 2012)

Die einfachste Variante (je nachdem wie die Adresse lautet) durch "würfeln".
Da schmeißt ein Bot ihm bekannte Begriffe durcheinander und verknüpft die irgendwie

2. Variante - die Adresse war mal auf einem Rechner der sich einen Schnupfen eingefangen hat und ging von dort aus zum Spammie

3. Variante - Dein Rechner hat sich was eingefangen

Gibt bestimmt noch mehr Möglichkeiten, aber wenn es nicht die Variante 3 war hast Du praktisch keine Möglichkeit mit einem vertretbaren Aufwand was dagegen zu tun.
Wenn es ein deutscher Spammer ist kann man noch seinen Anwalt drauf hetzen und abmahnen lassen, aber da ist je nach Rechtsform des Spammers mit einem erhöhten finanziellen Risiko verbunden.


----------



## Timster (17 Juni 2012)

Danke.


Hippo schrieb:


> … 3. Variante - Dein Rechner hat sich was eingefangen. …


Schliesse ich weitgehend aus (Restunsicherheit bleibt natürlich). Insb. da nur eine meiner vielen E-Mail-Adressen betroffen ist, scheint das Problem eher an einer anderer Stelle entstanden zu sein.


Hippo schrieb:


> … Wenn es ein deutscher Spammer ist kann man noch seinen Anwalt drauf hetzen und abmahnen lassen, aber da ist je nach Rechtsform des Spammers mit einem erhöhten finanziellen Risiko verbunden.


Ja, das ist leider wahr - hatte eigentlich auch keine Hoffnung, etwas gegen den Spamer tun zu können. Eher zu verstehen, was passiert ist, um dieses Potential in Zukunft auch zu minimieren. Werde vermutlich die E-Mail-Adressen etwas kryptischer gestalten, um besser gegen Variante 1 gewappnet zu sein. Den Online-Shop habe ich angeschrieben, aber vermute kaum, dass ich aus der Ecke erhellende Einsichten bekomme.


----------



## Hippo (17 Juni 2012)

Wo kam der Spam her?
Kannst Du da mal den/die Header posten?


----------



## BenTigger (17 Juni 2012)

4.te Variante, der Händler hat deine Mailadresse "weiterverkauft"


----------



## Timster (17 Juni 2012)

BenTigger schrieb:


> 4.te Variante, der Händler hat deine Mailadresse "weiterverkauft"


Hatte ich auch schon kurz erwogen - fand es aber so mies, dass ich es wieder verworfen habe.  


Hippo schrieb:


> Wo kam der Spam her? Kannst Du da mal den/die Header posten?


Gerne, hier eine Auswahl:


			
				16. Juni 2012 schrieb:
			
		

> Return-Path: <newsletter[at]ladylucksupport.com>
> Received: from compute3.internal (compute3.nyi.mail.srv.osa [10.202.2.43])
> by sloti27d5p3 (Cyrus git2.5+0-git-fastmail-8211) with LMTPA;
> Sat, 16 Jun 2012 20:29:15 -0400
> ...





			
				4. Juni 2012 schrieb:
			
		

> Return-Path: <Support[at]northern.recognitial.com>
> Received: from compute3.internal (compute3.nyi.mail.srv.osa [10.202.2.43])
> by sloti27d5p3 (Cyrus git2.5+0-git-fastmail-8159) with LMTPA;
> Mon, 04 Jun 2012 09:06:58 -0400
> ...





			
				2. April 2012 schrieb:
			
		

> Return-Path: <noreply[at]aegisgrp2.com>
> Received: from compute3.internal (compute3.nyi.mail.srv.osa [10.202.2.43])
> by sloti27d5p3 (Cyrus git2.5+0-git-fastmail-7802) with LMTPA;
> Mon, 02 Apr 2012 05:28:28 -0400
> ...


----------



## Timster (18 Juni 2012)

Timster schrieb:


> ... Den Online-Shop habe ich angeschrieben, aber vermute kaum, dass ich aus der Ecke erhellende Einsichten bekomme.


Antwort kam schnell und ist umfassender, wie ich erwartet hatte:


			
				Leicht modifizierte Rückmeldung auf meine Anfrage schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr X,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hippo (18 Juni 2012)

Klingt erstmal gut und offen.
Interessant wären jetzt diese Schlüsselbegriffe die da angesprochen werden.


----------

